# Purchasing Auber PID's



## a1149913 (1/6/14)

Hey guys, 

Just wondering where everyone gets their PID's from? Is Auber the prefered brand? and if so do you guys buy the SSR control output version or something else?

Thanks, Jacob


----------



## Eagleburger (1/6/14)

Aubers are the cheapest and easiest if you want to program steps. An appropriate eBay job will be cheaperif you just need a set temp. Aubers has an eBay shop too. I have a few of each, no problems with any.

All of mine are ssr controllers.


----------



## Tex083 (1/6/14)

Yep I got mine from Auber great customer support, good range.
Go for the SSR output its the easiest way to wire a heating element.


----------



## Hugh Jarse (1/6/14)

+1 for Auber Customer Support.
Ordered PIDS and associated gear the other night and they picked up on the order that I had ordered the wrong PIDs (assuming it was for brewing).
Emailed me for clarification and offered the alternative (which was correct) and fixed up before shipping.
Great service so far.


----------



## sjp770 (24/6/14)

I ordered 3x SESTOS PID's but went with an Auber Timer. The SESTOS ($30 ish from ebay) are generally considered clones of the Aubers. Mine were bought to control SSR's : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321329630539

(I ordered 1x at $32 then later I ordered 2x and made an offer of $28 ea. Went through at that price)


----------

